# Progression



## artigas92 (Nov 15, 2010)

There's 3 main symptoms involved with this disorder and that's stress, depression, and/or anxiety. You may have one, two, three, or other co-conflicting conditions along with them. These simple things I listed in this topic have helped me progress tremendously within only a matter of weeks. I've suffered 24/7 since 2008, and have finally had enough. I will put in parenthesis next to the things I am about to list, I believe help the certain symptoms.

*Schedule/Routine* - Occupy your time with interests, chores, anything. _(Depression. We only stay depressed the longer we do nothing.)_

*Exercise* - Get physical _(Stress, depression, anxiety. Exercise boosts serotonin in the brain, a chemical included with others that helps balance the brain's mood.)
_
*Mourning, but not too much* - Cry if necessary. Sometimes we may have hidden sadness and not even know. _(Stress, depression, anxiety. I believe this one is important and unseen many times.)
_
*Meditation* - Mind Relaxation _(Stress, anxiety.)_

Medication - ( I believe medication can help a lot, but that it takes mostly our efforts and battles to conquer what holds us down.)


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

artigas92 said:


> There's 3 main symptoms involved with this disorder and that's stress, depression, and/or anxiety. You may have one, two, three, or other co-conflicting conditions along with them. These simple things I listed in this topic have helped me progress tremendously within only a matter of weeks. I've suffered 24/7 since 2008, and have finally had enough. I will put in parenthesis next to the things I am about to list, I believe help the certain symptoms.
> 
> *Schedule/Routine* - Occupy your time with interests, chores, anything. _(Depression. We only stay depressed the longer we do nothing.)_
> 
> ...


Yes, all those things definitely help (cant comment on medication). The trick for me is making sure im doing all of them at the same time. But id say these are positively reinforcing; meditating or exercising make me want to do things on my 'to do' list, and putting exercise and meditation on a schedule makes it more likely you'll do them. I wouldn't put mourning or crying on a schedule! But maybe reflecting on the past... (easier linked to meditation)


----------



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

Just wondering, I was doing quite ok of ignoring the dp for weeks and I can feel that it is at the back burner like i can ignore it easily not to think about it easily but suddenly 2 days a go it is like going up to the front which is hard to ignore and it makes me cry since I was so frustrated. yesterday and last night i felt totally lost and like I am loosing my mind.The lost feeling so painful.This morning I am ok again meaning I can ignore even the thought comes I keep myself busy. Is it normal process of recovery?You experience the same?Cheers


----------

